# Fall of the Bone Spare Ribs



## tlhiv (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi folks,

I feel like that in order to be a TRUE barbecue guru, I should enjoy all forms of barbecue.  I have been quite successful at my smoking skills when it comes to the larger cuts of meat (e.g., Boston butts and beef brisket).  However, for some strange reason, I have never seemed to be a huge fan of pork ribs.  It's not that I don't like them, it's just that they have never been something that has excited me like butts and brisket do.

I think that perhaps the primary reason for my lack of interest in ribs is that I'm not a big fan of working hard when I eat.  I don't mind the hard work in preparing my food, but when it's time to eat, it's time to eat.  That being said, I'm not sure I have ever had ribs that "fall off the bone".  Every rib that I have ever eaten seems to require more work than I am willing to put forth, and thus I believe that is probably the primary reason for my lack of interest in ribs.

I am planning to smoke 2 slabs of ribs tomorrow in order to MAKE myself get excited about them.  In the past, I have been able to smoke ribs that others rave over, but they just didn't impress me.  I usually remove the membrane from St. Louis style cut spare ribs, apply a rub the day before, and smoke the ribs using the 3-2-1 method at about 225-250F.  I have yet to produce any ribs that are "falling off the bone".  So, I would like to inquire about any tips that you experts can provide for me.  I know that for "competition" ribs, they are not supposed to fall off the bone (i.e., I know they should have a little tug to them), but I'm not looking for competition ribs -- I'm wanting ribs that make me want to come back for more.

So, I am putting the ball in the court of the experts.

Thanks in advance,

Troy Henderson


----------



## deannc (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like you've got a plan that should result is some very fall off the bone ribs.  If you go 2 hours in foil at 225*, you'll have bones falling out when you go to put the ribs back in the smoker for the last hour.  Personally I like to only go about 1 1/4 hours in the foil, but that's just me.

Make sure you charge up them camera batteries and post some Qview!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 5, 2010)

Are you adding any liquid when you put them into the foil?


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 5, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Are you adding any liquid when you put them into the foil?




I'm pretty sure I have in the past, but I will make sure to liberally spritz them with apple juice tomorrow when they hit the foil.


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2010)

Pour the apple juice into the foil . A couple of ounces . when they come out the foil they should be fall off the bone The last hour on the grate is to firm them up again.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 5, 2010)

Ditto on the liquid,I have even spritzed with a 50/50 mix of apple cider and apple juice.Dont knock it its good to us,gives the meat a slight twang.


----------



## bob1961 (Nov 5, 2010)

i did/do spares with the 3.5-2.5 method and BB with the 3-3 for fall off the bone goodness........bob

....


----------



## wlkwichita (Nov 6, 2010)

Last weekend I discovered that I was out of apple juice when I was ready to foil spareribs. I used about 8 ounces of Dr. Pepper instead. Worked great!!!!!


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok folks.  Here's the first round of pics.  They were taken last night after I finished rubbing them down.  They got plastic wrapped and placed in the icebox until a few minutes ago when they went in the smoker.  More will come later (perhaps when i take them out to foil and then again when they're done).


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't normally like opening my smoker door, but I had to add more fuel in the firebox, so I took a quick peak just for all of y'all.


----------



## burksmoke (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan.  The apple juice idea is good, sometimes I smear a little grape jelly on them at the foiling stage.  Trust me it works.  lol

Burk


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 6, 2010)

Falling apart after two hours in the foil has been my experience too, that is, after I learned to leave them alone for the first two hours. They get spritzed once at the hour mark.

This was with BB's not spares, haven't tried spares yet. Good luck. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't take any pics when I foiled them, but I will take one when I take them out for the final hour.  That smoker smells good (as it always does) with the burning oak and pecan.


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 6, 2010)

Well after 5¼ hours (3¼ hours + 2 hours in the foil), the ribs are basically done.  They are already falling off the bone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They're back in the smoker (out of the foil) for another ¾ hour to try to firm them up.  I'm really anxious to try these.  Here's the pic after 5¼ hours.  It's hard to see details, but I'll try to take some more pics once I bring them in before and after cutting.


----------



## distre (Nov 6, 2010)

tlhiv, those are some mighty tasty looking ribs you have there. I'm with you love the smell of that oak and pecan smoking. Are they ready yet...  Come on now we are waiting.. I'm hungry now. And all I was going to do today was smoke some cheese, I took some brisket I cooked out of the freezer, had to hide that quick the day I smoked it, but now I'm thinking about ribs. Good Job.


----------



## deannc (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking great so far!  Can't wait to hear how delicious they are.


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 6, 2010)

Well folks, all in all I would say that it was a success.  The ribs were indeed falling apart.  They were quite tasty.  My only complaint is that I may have put a little too much rub on them.  Next time, I will just dust them.  I rubbed them like I do butts and briskets (which is very liberally).  The flavor, taste, and tenderness were amazing though.  Here is the finished product.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 6, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## deannc (Nov 6, 2010)

Those do look good!  

It's all about dialing in to what you like. Some like a heavy rub and some of us don't.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I too learned I preferred mine with just a dusting of rub and lately, even though I have preferred dry, I've been working on dialing in a finishing glaze. 

Great smoke and congrats!


----------



## distre (Nov 6, 2010)

Great Job. You should learn something every time you smoke, even if it is to change something or do exactly the same way. Those look really good. I think the Dust you talked about will put them over the top for your taste. Remember to cook to your taste unless your cooking for someone else then???????????


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 6, 2010)

Good job! It's always nice when you figure out how to make great ribs, now you can adjust the foil time to get the tenderness you want without having it fall apart.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 6, 2010)

Great looking ribs, the rub looks just right for me and my crowd. Next time you get to much rub on them, just send them my way. I will take one for the team.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 6, 2010)

WOW.looks very very good.mmmmm im hungry now....


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 6, 2010)

They look great glad you got the falling off the bone you were looking for. I personally agree on the heavy rub being a bit much for ribs


----------



## celticgladiator (Nov 7, 2010)

great looking ribs, spares are some of my favorites. i used to hate ribs until i had good ribs.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats on a great looking smoke. Looks like you may have dialed them in to where you like them.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 7, 2010)

Your ribs look great. I learned to just dust my ribs and not treat them like a butt. Like Piney said heavy rub is just a bit much. But my mistakes were still edible and I learned from it. Anyway, bravo on getting the results you were looking for.


----------



## qdog (Nov 7, 2010)

Hell ya!  Those look really good man


----------



## bonedadddy (Nov 7, 2010)

Sometimes the cut of meat is the answer...Sometimes you just get a tuff ole ornery Pig :-)

I saw a show the other night...cant remember who it was...on the food network. He was preparing stew, but talked about the gelatin in meat once the connective tissue breaks down...and the properties of gelatin. He said the reason some meat tastes better the second night, after being refrigerated, is the gelatin has a chance to cool down, and solidify...and that it takes twice the amount of heat to allow that gelatin to go back into a liquid form.

So that being said, how long do your ribs sit before being eaten? could it be that the gelatin has an effect on the "fall of the bone" part? I don't know...I will let the meat experts answer than one.

Great post...and great looking ribs! 

PS- I agree with you on the Work part of eating...its why I am not a big fan of crab legs...though I love the taste..hehe


----------



## billm75 (Nov 16, 2010)

Troy I'm with you about not wanting to work hard when I eat  (unless I have a bushel of blue crabs but that's a different story).  I always make spare ribs and I always shoot for fall off the bone tenderness.  Foiling and including a liquid is the key here.  I use apple cider or beer depending on what I have in the fridge, with my rub it doesn't matter which liquid I use since the flavor is all in the rub.

Your ribs look like they turned out amazingly well!  Get that rub dialed in to your liking and you'll be hooked on spares!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?  Great looking ribs.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 16, 2010)

So will you be having these again??


----------



## tlhiv (Nov 17, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> So will you be having these again??


DEFINITELY!!!


----------

